# I ruined it :(



## Yadash (Oct 7, 2013)

I offered to wash and wax my dad's newish car for him the other day, the paint was in fairly good condition being a 14 plate. Washed it twice before drying it and then applying AG's Extra Gloss Polish buffed it off and then noticed that there were millions of swirl marks that weren't there before as well as horizontal lines that match the way in which I applied the EGP.

What can I do to make it look less ****** basically? and what might I have done wrong with applying the wax. I used a meguirs foam hand applicator and a fair amount of product to keep the pain lubricated.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

What did you apply EGP with and was it clean?

Re the wax usually it works best applying a thin layer and not overloading the pad.

As for correcting it some pics would help to see what the issue is as it could simply be product that last not been buffed off and has set.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Are you sure it wasn't there before? Sometimes a deep clean can uncover some horrific stuff
I'm unsure but I think that usually wash technique is to blame for swirls etc: unless the applicator was dirty like cossie said


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Did you use the 2 bucket method?
How did you dry it? Please not the blade method!
Pictures will help and are you sure that they weren't there before you started.

Richard


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

You applied it by hand ?
2) you do t use too much product. When waxing isn't not good.

Another good pass with extra gloss will do good, preferably by machine.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fethead said:


> Did you use the 2 bucket method?
> 
> How did you dry it? Please not the blade method!
> 
> ...


Neither of these are a valid I use one bucket and an aqua blade weekly to wash our cars and never caused any damage.

It's more likely that the damage was already there and the wash removed previous products, quick fix would be wash car again dry it go over entire car with Super Resin Polish then re do the Extra Gloss Protection


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Neither of these are a valid I use one bucket and an aqua blade weekly to wash our cars and never caused any damage.
> 
> It's more likely that the damage was already there and the wash removed previous products, quick fix would be wash car again dry it go over entire car with Super Resin Polish then re do the Extra Gloss Protection


^+1
I too use an aqua blade and don't seem to have any issues on my soft black paint. As long as it's clean, the paint is clean and you rub it clean after each pass it isn't a problem in my opinion


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ed87 said:


> ^+1
> I too use an aqua blade and don't seem to have any issues on my soft black paint. As long as it's clean, the paint is clean and you rub it clean after each pass it isn't a problem in my opinion


Sadly the trendy hype takes over and folk get brain washed 

There are a number of us on here (that have been on here for years i might add) use 1 bucket, aqua blades and also things like the AutoGlym Aqua Dry Synthetic chamois and dont cause any issues to our paint


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

On paint that is of unknown quality and hasn't been corrected, I'd have been tempted to use Srp first to help clean the paint and hide any minor swirls before using egp.

I'd imagine egp alone on paint that might not have been very well cared for might not look very nice.


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

What colour is the car?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've ****ed up using egp years ago, I used it way too thickly and it left alsorts of marks. The key is to use as little product as you can to do the job. Washing and going over with srp will most likely sort it out, then use egp after , carefully


----------



## Yadash (Oct 7, 2013)

It's a solid black colour. Jet Black is the paint name
In regards to washing it, I used the two bucket method as well as a clean microfibre towel to dry it and a meguirs microfibre wash mitt to wash with. I didn't feel the need to apply SRP as it seemed really clean once washed, so thought why not just add a layer of EGP and not have to worry about it for a while.

Applied the EGP quite heavily I'll be honest, also following the instructions on the bottle applied it in overlapping circles although at some points did also use straight lines. It's the straight line scratches in the pain that have me worried.

I shall add some pics soon but appreciate the advice so far. Will go over it with SRP, how is meguirs ultimate compound for correcting swirls?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Egp is really a product to go,on top of a polish rather than standalone. The solvents in the ego might have removed any fillers that were on the paint. I would polish first Srp then reapply the egp should be fine. Egp on bare paint is fine as long as it has been prepped (polished).


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Yadash said:


> It's a solid black colour. Jet Black is the paint name
> In regards to washing it, I used the two bucket method as well as a clean microfibre towel to dry it and a meguirs microfibre wash mitt to wash with. I didn't feel the need to apply SRP as it seemed really clean once washed, so thought why not just add a layer of EGP and not have to worry about it for a while.
> 
> Applied the EGP quite heavily I'll be honest, also following the instructions on the bottle applied it in overlapping circles although at some points did also use straight lines. It's the straight line scratches in the pain that have me worried.
> ...


BWM Jet Black? I dont think you did anything wrong, that color is Huge PITA, it will marr and scratch by just looking at it.


----------



## Tjbakewell (Jan 28, 2016)

*..*

Ouch, that doesnt sound good dude, you shouldn't have started detailing on a new car. You need to buy a second hand car to practice on.. Dont give up, he will get over it.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm struggling with what has happened here. I think you just uncovered the swirls which sometimes happens.

SRP and then a thin layer of EGP should mask the offenders.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Sadly the trendy hype takes over and folk get brain washed
> 
> There are a number of us on here (that have been on here for years i might add) use 1 bucket, aqua blades and also things like the AutoGlym Aqua Dry Synthetic chamois and dont cause any issues to our paint


Whilst it works well it is obviously down to care, and good technique, which you obviously have.

I think it's fair to say that if someone who is not as skilled as yourself uses a blade then there is a chance damage can be done.

The only time I use a blade is for wiping the dew/condensation/rain from the outside of the windows in the morning.
I find it a lot better than a squeegee!


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I've started using a blade to dry the car. If its perfectly clean after a wash I can't see how it can harm the paint. It's much quicker and easier than using a towel.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

smw said:


> I've started using a blade to dry the car. If its perfectly clean after a wash I can't see how it can harm the paint. It's much quicker and easier than using a towel.







Watch this and they mention how bad the blades are for damaging the car.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul7189 said:


> Watch this and they mention how bad the blades are for damaging the car.


There are a number of us on here that use blades and have over time proven them to be not damaging if you was the car right in the first place....Back to basics boys...back to basics!

Get the wash right (even using the 1 bucket method as i have always done)


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm a one bucket Aqua dry man


----------

